# Dunn??



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

What kind of dun was the dam? Dun by itself isn't helpful. Lol

Appears to potentially be a palomino dun with sooty or maybe a dunskin but knowing the dams color would help. And pictures of sire and dam too would be great since a lot of people lump bay/brown roan into blue. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He looks like a sooty palomino dun. He is very cute whatever he is.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> What kind of dun was the dam? Dun by itself isn't helpful. Lol
> 
> Appears to potentially be a palomino dun with sooty or maybe a dunskin but knowing the dams color would help. And pictures of sire and dam too would be great since a lot of people lump bay/brown roan into blue.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For some reason I can't get the mares pic off of facebook. She looks identical to him
His sire was a blue roan black face and legs blue body. No way he was not a blue but I don't have any pictures of him anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that he is a Palomino Dun with a strong sooty gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Like I said earlier Dunalino she has sooty making things looks darker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have pics of the sire and dam?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

So its the sooty that is making him go dark? His mane now is a dark black/ grey and his tail is grey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you positive neither the sire nor dam got gray from one of their parents? He REALLY looks pally and/or dunalino going gray to me. And gray does a FANTASTIC job of adding false dun factor. And especially on cream bases it starts out like this A LOT. Adding all of the black to the legs and points.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw the mare last year she hasn't changed at all, and saw the sire 2 years ago he was still a blue roan. But it is possible with all that gray in the background, maybe they are just slow to grey out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you know the sire and dams registered names?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Go Hard Topper is the sire 
Rbar Goodyear Sal
I'm thinking that topper must have been grey hiding under the blue roan. I was told his sire was a roan but all breed says he was chestnut. So if that's true he couldnt be a roan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Picture quality not the best but this is topper


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

If that's the sire, then yes I do think it's possible he was gray under the roan. See how the tip of his tail is that yellow color? That's usually one of the first signs of gray, especially on a horse who is roan as well because you can always see the graying through the roaning.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

I also just looked through your photos and saw the picture of Dunni as a baby and saw how dark his points are. That's another VERY common thing on young grays. especially cream bases.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

this is Sal 4 years ago best picture I have right now, she would have been 4 or 5 and is still the same colour.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You know, I automatically thought he appeared to be going grey but I ruled that out with the information the op provided. So I feel it's possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> You know, I automatically thought he appeared to be going grey but I ruled that out with the information the op provided. So I feel it's possible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto. Grey seems to put a more "mature" color on foal's legs when they are born, rather than the lighter legs. I would not be surprised at all if your colt greys out.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

So a friend of mine saw Topper and he is greying out now. Guess he was just slow to grey. So I will have to wait and see, I will be sure to post more pics after he sheds out. 
So because he is grey on creme will he grey out like a " normal" grey? Just wondering what to expect. Could he possibly have a silver gene in their causing this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

He will gray out like a normal gray if you mean he will get lighter. However cream+gray tends to look really weird. They tend to get really dark sooty like all over, and then start getting lighter.

Gray speeds up color production (why it gets darker) and then it "burns out" the color so that it has none left to produce, which is when it turns gray.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

cowgirl4753 said:


> So a friend of mine saw Topper and he is greying out now. Guess he was just slow to grey. So I will have to wait and see, I will be sure to post more pics after he sheds out.
> So because he is grey on creme will he grey out like a " normal" grey? Just wondering what to expect. Could he possibly have a silver gene in their causing this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No silver it's rare in QH's I'm assuming this is what your horse is. Anyways the horse is red based something silver can not be seen on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok thank you, just wanted to check
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking at pictures on my computer make me wonder if the horse is gray as well. How old is this horse?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grey is why I asked for pictures of the sire and dam. 

IMPO he is going grey.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that he is likely going gray. From what I've seen, palominos generally get darker at first during the graying process.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Palominos going grey really seem to get that sooty appearance as well.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

He is 3 dam and sire in the pics are around 5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would say dunalino...first though would be palomino, until I seen his legs, and as he aged.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd give an update now that his winter coat has shed out! He is also officially 3!


----------



## nicole99 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,
I noticed your boy's dam is RBar Goodyear Sal. I just bought this mare last month here in Alberta. I would love to get in touch with you! He looks a lot like his dam. She is a real sweetheart.


----------

